# Is ice cream salt OK for boiled peanuts?



## crackerdave (Oct 19, 2014)

Any bad chemicals in it,or is it just salt?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2014)

I dunno Dave, I used some pool salt to boil some and I'm still here ???


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 19, 2014)

It's just out-of-the-mine salt, maybe washed but not processed as table salt.  There's nothing added to it, it's fine.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 19, 2014)

I prefer Kosher salt, I dont know what if any the difference but I think its better so thats all that matters to me


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't think it would matter since the peanuts are probably too mature for my liking.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 20, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I prefer Kosher salt, I dont know what if any the difference but I think its better so thats all that matters to me




Kosher salt has been blessed by a Rabbi.  

It's just  a finer, more uniform grind of rock salt a/k/a ice cream salt.  

Tractor Supply just put their ice cream salt on close out, and I bought about 10 boxes (cheap you know, a dollar here, and a dollar there) that I will use for brining.  Just harder to get it to go into solution.  That won't be a problem with boiled goober peas.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 20, 2014)

It's OK Dave.

Works fine for a deer hole too..
Just no minerals fer' antlers.

Salt is Salt. If nothing is added.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 21, 2014)

I use it all the time for boiling goobs


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks,fellers!
Boilin' up a kettle full rat now.


----------

